# My wheel project today!



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

NICE! Cant wait to see pics of it on your cruze!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks! Gonna test fit one tomorrow if they are dry enough!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks good! And yeah, pics once you have them mounted, please!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oooh I can't wait to see what they look like on your Cruze, nice job!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I did the same thing today. Did 4 coats of pastidip, 3 coats of flat black enamel, light spray of a color called carbon mist and 3 clear coats.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Quazar said:


> I did the same thing today. Did 4 coats of pastidip, 3 coats of flat black enamel, light spray of a color called carbon mist and 3 clear coats.
> 
> View attachment 68673
> View attachment 68681


those look beautiful!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Blue_RS said:


> I ended up plastidipping my wheels today. Did 4 coats of black plastidip and 4 coats of gold metalizer!


Thank gawd you didn't do the horrible black. If I see another black plasti-dip wheel....

Points for you for doing a different color. I like it.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Heres a teaser! P.s. Dont mind the dirty car!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*A Winning [email protected]@k*



Blue_RS said:


> I ended up plastidipping my wheels today. Did 4 coats of black plastidip and 4 coats of gold metalizer!


*Wow, excellent work my man! Simply gorgeous.
*
Your refinished wheels will look absolutely stunning on a Topaz Blue Cruze RS. *'Goldies on Blue'* is standard Subaru WRC rallye car kit and a proven winning look. Don't forget to put up plenty of photographs so we in the cheap nosebleed seats can *Ooh! & Aah* until we run out of breath.

I suggest submitting your Cruze as a candidate for the COTM Hall-of-Fame.



​


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks alot!


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't want to do this with my stock 16's, but if I had 17's or 18's, I would do this for sure. It looks good on your Topaz Blue, but I have a feeling it would look really good on my Blue Ray Metallic.

I just need to find some OE 17's or 18's reasonably priced now....


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes im sure it would. Have always been a fan of gold on blue! Good look on finding new wheels man!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful dude!!! The moment I saw you post this on instagram I was shocked!! loving it even more each day.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks man! Its deff different from the played out black wheels and thats exactly what i wanted, something different!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ well said.....the car looks great brother.....well thought out also.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

**** those turned out really good i wish i had your skills mine look like a preschool class had a fun day finger paining them


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Haha thanks guys! They turned out pretty good for the most part. A few flaws in them but thats to be expected. It was my first time using plastidip.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I put them on the car today!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 on the subie color combo. Looks good!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Haha thank you!


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

looks real nice man, i went to dip my eco rims but the plastidip can were too cold. Now im in the process of power washing it off and boy is it a pain in the ass.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, if the cans arent warm it works like crap!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

They look good Blue.

Now you need some lows.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, i need some springs bad lol. Thanks mick


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Best plasti dip rims I have seen thus so far.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks man! The feedback and compliments are much appreciated!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks good. How many cans of each did you use?? Was thinking about doing mine in bronze as well as the chrome on the grille.


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Finally a color other than black! I'm not sure I'd want to go that bold myself but you did a great job on them. I feel like maybe you should change the RS logos to gold... thoughts?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I cant remember how many cans i used lol. We were doing 2 sets off wheels at the same time.

i have thought about doing the rs badges the same color but unsure.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Was thinking maybe do the chrome on the doors and the mirrors also??


----------

